# Thpring into Thummer on the Thnake



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2009)

*Thpring on the Thnake*

......To celebrate the arrival of spring (hopefully) how's about Manchester-Sheffield-Manchester, via the Snake, stop off in Endcliffe park and have a brew with Mr. York and whoever, ride back to Manc via Bamford and ladybower. Me n Longers did it a couple of years ago, 85 mileish in 6ish hours, although I did flake on the 2nd ascent of the Pass. Nice ride if you've got the weather, I was thinking early April.


Any Takers? Suggestions?


----------



## marinyork (29 Dec 2009)

Sounds good. Would have thought any time after middle of February would be all right. Sunset is a about an hour and a half later than at the moment. In early April it sets even later about quarter to eight.


----------



## longers (29 Dec 2009)

<_pencil_> Yes please </_pencil_>

The twisty bits worry me for group riding from a motorists point of view but the rest of it should be good and they can just be patient for a while. Cake in the park again?


----------



## marinyork (30 Dec 2009)

Some bits of the A57 are now more pleasant since they've had a play around the last 18 months.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Dec 2009)

Good oh. Meet 8.30 AM at Mottram tops fourth or eleventh April?


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2010)

Only just seen this...could be on for it...may need permission as just a week or two after Cheshire Cat....


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Jan 2010)

hmmmm i might


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Jan 2010)

you doing the 163km route of the cheshire cat fossy?


----------



## a_n_t (12 Jan 2010)

4th of april is easter sunday. MOTWYW.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2010)

a_n_t said:


> 4th of april is easter sunday. *MOTWYW*.



What?


----------



## longers (14 Jan 2010)

Make of that what you will?

Took me a while - I'm not even sure it's correct.


----------



## a_n_t (14 Jan 2010)

yeah, thats the one.


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Jan 2010)

usually doing family stuff easter sunday. NMMNT?


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jan 2010)

PTWAT


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jan 2010)




----------



## colly (15 Jan 2010)

WTFAYAOA ?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2010)

CKONE...hang on, that doesn't make scents... (They're weird oop North, t'lot.)


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> you doing the 163km route of the cheshire cat fossy?



I am......100 miler


----------



## a_n_t (15 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> CKONE...hang on, that doesn't make scents... (They're weird oop North, t'lot.)




least we can spell sense!


----------



## marinyork (15 Jan 2010)

If Aperitif comes along all that pun energy will have to go somewhere. There is a possibility that someone will be having a wedding on Lady Clough or a bunch or cheerleaders hiking in the area to get some experience of the english countryside.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jan 2010)

a_n_t said:


> least we can spell sense!


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


>



Have a word, Ape. Any pms sents?


----------



## a_n_t (16 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


>



 I like to poo-poo


----------



## dan_bo (26 Mar 2010)

Le boomp.

I quite fancy doing the PaulB ride sooooo.....


second half of April/early May?

who's in?


----------



## colly (26 Mar 2010)

I'll have a go.

Dates might be difficult 'cos theres a few days/weekends tied up already with other things but I can maybe dodge one.


----------



## longers (26 Mar 2010)

Early May might suit me better, or not, don't make too many plans on my behalf but I'll come if able.


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2010)

Eyup you lot,

This ride is still going to be organised, but im gonna change the title to thpring into thummer on the thnake. Or something.


Im just awaiting revival of my geared bike 'cos my knees aren't my friend at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2010)

Sorted......... you weren't planning fixed were ya...FFS....

Due a long ride.......


----------



## MancRider78 (7 May 2010)

any one planning a ride with less distance for a newer distance rider to tag on to??


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2010)

Yeah im out sunday. What you want?


----------



## Goldie (8 May 2010)

Alright you two - I'm in Manc too. If you're fancying something short-ish over the next few weeks, would you drop me a pm? I've got an old (but new to me) claud butler road bike that I would love to try out properly and a shady looking raliegh tundra that I would like to wear out as soon as possible! I think I'm stuffed this week and on holiday the next two after that, but our lass is always saying I should give this "forward planning" thing a go...


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

Right. Thpring into thummer on the thnake. I was thinking of the 15th or the 22nd august. Thorry about the delay- any takerth?


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Right. Thpring into thummer on the thnake. I was thinking of the 15th or the 22nd august. Thorry about the delay- any takerth?



What sort of pace for the ride Dan? Could well be interested if it's not too severe.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

Not too severe.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

sorry I forgot how funny I was(nt)

The pace of the slowest, which is usually me. Especially on the thnake.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Not too severe.




Back via Winnats then ?


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Back via Winnats then ?



If you're pulling boyo 

   

what an excellent smiley!


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2010)

Just bumping this - Dan's looking at the 22nd for this.


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> Just bumping this - Dan's looking at the 22nd for this.



As I don't believe Danbo one bit,are we talking decent riders only Fossy or do you think I could make this?
Oh just looked at the elevation think I'll pass


----------



## dan_bo (8 Aug 2010)

Everyone waits at the top pottsy- always. You only start hurting on the second ascent of the snake really 

As fossy said, 22nds best for me for this one- i'm looking forard to it.


----------



## longers (9 Aug 2010)

There's this on the Sunday and Rochdale to Blackpool on the Saturday and it can only be one or the other. 
What I really, really need is another trip over Mottram so am swayed towards this.


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2010)

longers said:


> There's this on the Sunday and Rochdale to Blackpool on the Saturday and it can only be one or the other.
> What I really, really need is another trip over Mottram so am swayed towards this.



I'm semi booked into the Rochdale ride,flatter might suit me better tbh,even though the distance is greater.
hopefully there'll be another Cheshire cc ride later in the year,so I can meet a few more of you.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2010)

Deffo OK for this one - checked with the 'boss'.

What's the score if the weather is bad - you know what it's like up there


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> Deffo OK for this one - checked with the 'boss'.
> 
> What's the score if the weather is bad - you know what it's like up there




If the weather's poor........hmm. Whaddya suggest?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2010)

Idea. If it's raining heavy then there's always the gun inn at the bottom if the A628.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Idea. If it's raining heavy then there's always the gun inn at the bottom if the A628.



Sounds great !  Although hanging about in a pub in lycra.......


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> Sounds great !  Although hanging about in a pub in lycra.......



Just pretend we're at a wrestling convention or something.


----------



## lanternerouge (12 Aug 2010)

Bugger I am booked up for that Sunday, well keen for any other rides organised in the area - so long as they're not too hardcore!


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2010)

lanternerouge said:


> Bugger I am booked up for that Sunday, well keen for any other rides organised in the area - so long as they're not too hardcore!



ha ha stay out of this thread then





I briefly thought about doing this but then 'got real' and quickly excused myself.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2010)

Honestly potsy you'd be fine.


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Honestly potsy you'd be fine.



I am not 'hill friendly' though and that route scared me off



next time you're doing a slightly flatter ride I'll be there


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2010)

There is about 6000ft of climbing if we go into Sheffield, then out to Hathersage (on Hathersage Road A625) then to Hope and Bamford then back over the Snake. 

Instead of the A625, we could take Ringinglow Road out towards Hathersage (much smaller back road) - PS never been down it - just checking on a map.

Distance of about 70 miles from my house.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Aug 2010)

Ringinglow road's nice actually- used to do tons of mtbing round there when i was at uni. Ahh those were the days- go out on seven hour rides till dusk four times a week. Then go and get bladdered. Top stuff.


----------



## longers (17 Aug 2010)

Still on for sunday?


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2010)

We are.

Looking at alternatives to staying on the A57 all the way to Sheffield - you can bear left a few miles after the Langsett turning, and there is a road that more or less follows the A57, then take a few back lanes and hop over to Ringinglow Road - just keeps us off the main rat runs !

Dan suggested meeting at the top of Mottram Cutting - not sure of what time, but not silly o'clock !


----------



## dan_bo (17 Aug 2010)

How's about motty cut at 8.30?

Last time we stayed on the A57 all the way into broomhill, dropped down to hunters bar, had a brew in endcliffe park caff and then set off up the hill to dore.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2010)

8.30am is about OK.... not too much vino on sat night !!!!  

Sounds a plan with the route then - Cafe stop most important.


----------



## longers (17 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> 8.30am is about OK.... not too much vino on sat night !!!!



Snap.

It's a bit narrow at the top of the cutting, can I suggest we meet in the Roe Cross car park a bit further down or by the Lowry statue at the crossroads with the A57, opposite the post office?


----------



## dan_bo (17 Aug 2010)

Roe cross car park 8.30 it is then!


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2010)

Which side of the hill is Row Cross Car Park - Glossop or Staley Vegas side ? If Glossop side is it further up the hill than the cut off for Broardar$e..... sorry Broadbottom !


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2010)

Enjoy your ride lads! 

I'll be doing the one from Rochdale to Blackpool on Saturday and riding back afterwards. That will be by far my longest ride this year (about 110 miles).

Let's hope the weather improves by the weekend!


----------



## longers (18 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> Which side of the hill is Row Cross Car Park - Glossop or Staley Vegas side ? If Glossop side is it further up the hill than the cut off for Broardar$e..... sorry Broadbottom !



It's on the Glossop side on the right hand side of the road about 300m before the frog. If that helps?


----------



## longers (18 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Enjoy your ride lads!



Cheers Colin, enjoy yours too, the forecast looks fair so far.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2010)

Forecast is a bit up and down - met check was a bit over the place last night - looking OK at present.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2010)

I'm going either way unless it's REALLY bad. Need the work for the three peaks. 

Fossy, you'll be glad to hear I've cleaned the bike so I don't embarras you putting my bike next to yours at the caff


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2010)

Might be on the ribble tomorrow, will decide then. I need the miles for the man 100 in two weeks, and as I'm on hols from work, my miles will be just with the kids


----------



## dan_bo (21 Aug 2010)

Right see youse in the car park 8.30 AM! Be there or be not really tired in the peak district!


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2010)

Blooming knackered...off to bed soon...........


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2010)

Have a good one lads,weather looks fine for you,don't let fossy slow you down too much


----------



## fossyant (22 Aug 2010)

see you in a while. Jut munching now


----------



## dan_bo (22 Aug 2010)

Yep just finishing this brew and I'm off.....


----------



## dan_bo (22 Aug 2010)

I've just had a cramp attack that made me look like I was breakdancing. Ride of the year that- superb weather, the biggest climbs round here, massive views good company and a half decent caff stop (apart from pouring low quality tea on my leg). Fairly epic. 


Cheers y'all.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I've just had a cramp attack that made me look like I was breakdancing. Ride of the year that- superb weather, the biggest climbs round here, massive views good company and a half decent caff stop (apart from pouring low quality tea on my leg). Fairly epic.
> 
> 
> Cheers y'all.



Been a cracking weekend weather wise,how far did you do then? I'm getting dizzy just reading about climbing after yesterdays epic.
Bromptonfb was trying his best to make the journey home as painless as possible but there was no way to avoid the hills.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Aug 2010)

It was 75 for me in the end- crimmey was chasing a ton but he lives further afield than I.


----------



## longers (22 Aug 2010)

Yep, great day out, thanks all. 

Watching Crimmey chasing Fossy up the last bit of the east side of the Snake and catching him after I started going backwards was a highlight.


----------



## fossyant (22 Aug 2010)

Crimmey droped me on that last bit of the snake.......HR was about 186 following him.........

Great ride, 70 miles for me and 5700ft of climbs. Top Speed 43mph........


----------



## longers (22 Aug 2010)

I meant to add - lovely bike Fossy, lovely. If you ever want rid then put me on the list please.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Aug 2010)

longers said:


> Yep, great day out, thanks all.
> 
> Watching Crimmey chasing Fossy up the last bit of the east side of the Snake and catching him after I started going backwards was a highlight.




Heh. Missed that bit huffing like an old donkey down the road


----------



## Crimmey (22 Aug 2010)

As I said to Dan, I haven't enjoyed a ride out for ages until today. I am really wrecked, trying to lose more weight so didn't eat as much as I should have done. Talkin of cramp, after my ride earlier in the week, after having a week off, I was seizing up left, right, and centre. Not nice. Missus was in a good mood when I got back too, must be the weather. Big thanks to Dan, Foz and Longers for a splendid ride.


----------



## fossyant (22 Aug 2010)

Trying to lose weight - there's nothing of you !!!!

Been major busy when back..... cooked Sunday Roast, oil and filter changes on the missus car, hovered both cars and wiped the interior down....phew........

Should be fine for the Man 100 - there will be a lack of big miles now until then with no commutes (on hols)..... other than my planned ride to the 'pub' with the kids later this week in North Wales........


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> Trying to lose weight - there's nothing of you !!!!



I was thinking that - I met Crimmey last year and I don't remember him looking overweight!


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2010)

Couple of pics for Crimmey - I was going on about the 'plugholes' at Ladybower........

This is what they should look like........







This is what they did look like........... (empty reservoir)







Vid link...


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH_1_ze7vmo&feature=related[/media]


----------



## dan_bo (23 Aug 2010)

Did you take them pics Foss? 

I've a couple of good 'uns of the 'plugholes' on/in dovestones.....I'll try an dig 'em up when I'm on my computer proper.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2010)

Nah - Wiki'ed !!!!!!


----------

